
Source: Israeli Firm Cellebrite Hacked San Bernardino iPhone [video] - Evolved
http://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-news/video/source-israeli-firm-helped-fbi-hack-san-bernardino-terrorist-s-iphone-654582339974
======
sschueller
Is it possible for Apple to sue this company under some statue to get the
exploit from them?

